# When can babies meet mom's cagemate?



## itsybitsy (May 17, 2017)

At what age can I move mom and the babies back into the big cage? Mom and her sister have been doing really well during playtime. I'd really love to see them back together again.


----------



## ray (Nov 4, 2015)

In general, female rats can be very mean to young rats so typically rule of thumb is to keep them separate until the babies are old enough to look after themselves (about 5 weeks). If you want to try sooner you can but be very very wary and keep a close eye on them.


----------



## Kira united rats (May 25, 2017)

there's actually multiple answers to this dependent on circumstances
1. momma has 1 female cagemate that was never removed from the cage and the mother feels safe around said cage mate Answ. the babys have already met aunty and aunty like momma has cared for them when they start being able to eat solid foods aunty will bring it

at the time that she can go back with her cage mates without the babys (5 weeks) you need to start separating the litter if you have both parents in separate cages at 5 weeks and a nersry cage put the girls in with moma when she goes back leave the males in the nursery till 6-7th week or you could start intros on the 5th week if your carefull and you watch to make sure the males don't fight 

however 
from what I have read of your post t suggests that momma and her cage mate are your only rats and you only have 2 cages at 5 weeks momma can leave the nursery and take all the girls with her none of the baby males are to be with momma past the 5 weeks as barbaric as this may sound in a perfect world at 5 weeks old the male babys say bye to momma never to see her again if those ales are still with momma or aunty after that 5 week time frame you risk another litter


----------

